# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή timbrado classico 2015

## lefteris13

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα βάζω κάποιες ενδεικτικές φωτογραφίες και νέα από την φετινή μου αναπαραγωγή.Ακολουθούν φωτο με τα πουλιά(3 αρσενικα-4 θηλυκά) που βρίσκονται στη φάση της ωοτοκίας(10 αυγά μέχρι σήμερα και 2 θηλυκές έχουν ξεκινήσει την επώαση των κανονικών αυγών)..

----------


## VasilisM

Μπράβο Λευτέρη!!!!Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να γεμίσεις τιμπραντάκια!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Καλή αρχή Λευτέρη. Με το καλό τα πρώτα μικρά.

----------


## beak

Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## serafeim

Με το καλο Λευτερη!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο σου όλα πολύ όμορφα και οργανωμένα... οι δικές μου όλες γιατι διάλεξαν εσωτερική φωλιά... να με ταλαιπωρήσουν θέλουν;

----------


## jimk1

Kαλη αναπαραγωγη Λευτερη,με το καλο πολλα και καλα πουλια

----------


## stefos

καλη σεζον λευτερη με καλα αποτελεσματα! η θηλυκια με το ασπρο στα φτερα κουκλαρα!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή αναπαραγωγή Λευτέρη!!

----------


## mparoyfas

καλη αρχη Λευτέρη , καλα ξετελέματα να χεις , στις 2 τελευταίες φωτο ειναι οι γονεις της κοπέλας που εχω απο σενα (με την βοήθεια του Σταμάτη θυμάσαι χα χα χα) ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το καλό ...
Να γεμίσετε μικρά !!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο, με το καλό να βγουν τα μικρά! Αυτή η φωτογραφία με τις μπανιερίτσες στη σειρά και το αυγουλάκι, πολύ μου άρεσε!!!

----------


## XRTSS

Με το καλο Λευτερη, καλες επιτυχημενες αναπαραγωγες!!!

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλη αρχη Λευτερη , να σου βγαλουν τα ζευγαρια σου πολλα τιμπραντακια , οι γεννητορες ειναι δικοι σου η απο καποιους εκτροφεις ;

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο φιλαρακι ,γεματη ομορφες στιγμες !

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλες αναπαραγωγες Λευτερη με υγιη πουλακια!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Λευτέρη, αυτό το κιτρινάκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λευτέρη τα πουλάκια σου είναι πολύ όμορφα, εύχομαι να σου δίνουν χαρά.

----------


## anonymous

Για μενα η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ειναι η πιο ομορφη περιοδος του χομπυ μας! 
Ευχομαι Λευτερη τα πουλακια σου να σου δωσουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη χαρα απο αυτη που περιμενεις!
Καλη επιτυχια! ...

----------


## petran

Λευτερη,ευχομαι να γεμισεις πουλακια.
Τοσα πολλά ωστε να ξεχασεις τους 3 βαθμους που σας αφαιρεσαν :Happy0196:  :Anim 59:  ::  ::  :Tongue0020: 
Καλά αυτη η καναρα σου(η γκρι-καφε,μαυρη-ασπρη)ειναι ολα τα λεφτα..*ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ*

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό Λευτέρη να δεις υγιείς και όμορφους απογόνους!!  :Happy:

----------


## gpapjohn

Φίλε μου Λευτέρη εύχομαι ολόψυχα ότι καλύτερο για τη συνέχεια!!

----------


## orion

καλή επιτυχία ST 69

----------


## johnakos32

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα!

----------


## panos70

καλες αναπαραγωγες Λευτερη

----------


## lefteris13

αποτελεσματα ωοσκοπησης στις 2 καναρες που κλωσσανε τα κανονικα αυγα απ την προηγουμενη βδομαδα..κιτρινη 2/5 :Sad0064:   που ταν μονο με τον πρασινο , ασπρογκρι 5/5 που ταν κι αυτη κατα βαση με τον πρασινο αλλα μας βγηκε πολυ δεκτικη και μπηκε για λιγο καποιες μερες τα πρωινα κι ειδα βατεματα και με τους κιτρινους(να δικαιολογησουμε κι το 69..), οποτε στο τελος θα ψαχνουμε τινος ειναι τα παιδια ::

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια στα ζευγαρακια σου Λευτερη με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## XRTSS

Ωραιος ο Λευτερης!!! Αντε με το καλο τα πουλακια με υγεια!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια στις αναπαραγωγες

----------


## stefos

Άντε και σε βλέπω να τρέχεις σε διαγωνισμούς φέτος χαχαχα!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο καλη συνεχεια ! Πολυ ωραια τα πουλακια σου , καλες αναπαραγωγες σου ευχομαι !

----------


## kostas13

καλη αναπαραγωγη με καλα πουλια

----------


## xrisam

Καλή αρχή με το καλό!

----------


## lefteris13

η πρωτη αφιξη..

----------


## amastro

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες.

----------


## XRTSS

Μπραβο Λευτερη καλως τα δεχτηκες. Αντε και τα υπολοιπα γεματα υγεια ολα τους!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλη συνεχεια φιλαρακι!!! Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## petran

Με το καλό Λευτερη και τα υπολοιπα.Ευχομαι να ειναι ''κανονακια'' σαν αυτον που μου εδωσες. ::

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο καλως το δεχτηκες... να σου ζησει και καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## oasis

Μπραβο Λευτερη!!!! και στο κλαρι συντομα!

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να σκασουν ολα τα αυγα

----------


## wild15

Καλως τα δεχτηκες!!Να ειναι γερα!!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο Λευτερη καλή αρχή

----------


## geo_ilion

καλως τα δεχτηκες Λευτερη γερα να ειναι καλη συνεχεια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Mε το καλό και στο κλαρί τα μικρά ...
 :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια με πολλους και γερους νεοσσους

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο και στο κλαδι σου ευχομαι !

----------


## lefteris13

τα μικρα μου-1 λευκο με λιγο γκρι στο φτερο, 1 κιτρινο με σκουρο στα φτερα κλπ, 1 πρασινο και 1 (μαλλον) μπλου

----------


## nikolaslo

Βλεπω μπηκαν και τα δαχτυλιδακια αντε γρηγορα στο κλαρι και μετα καλα ακουσματα

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλατωτα και συντομα Λευτερη !!!

----------


## wild15

Mε το καλο στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο Λευτερη με το καλο

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο και στο κλαρι Λευτερη

----------


## NIKOSP

Πανεμορφα!!! Καλοκλαρωτα φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

παντα γεματα να ειναι τα χερια σου απο τετοιες ψυχες , με το καλο στο κλαρακι τους!

----------


## mrsoulis

Με το καλο να τα δεις και στο κλαρι...

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο ρε Λευτερη!!  :Happy: 
Καλοκλαρωτα!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Όλα στο κλαρί φίλε μου, υγιή και δυνατά!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλοκλαρωτα με υγεία

----------


## lefteris13



----------


## XRTSS

Πολυ ομορφα Λευτερη!!! Μεγαλωνουν ταχυτατα, με το καλο να κλαρωσουν! Λιγες μερες εμειναν.    ::

----------


## Γιούρκας



----------


## CreCkotiels

βρεεεε ...
από ποιο παραμύθι τα έκλεψες Λευτέρη και δε μας λες ??
Πολύ όμορφα και ωραία χρώματα θα έχουν ...
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια !
Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό να βγούν στο κλαρί ...
 :Jumping0044:

----------


## petran

Λευτερη,τι φατσουλες απιστευτες ειναι αυτες; :: 
Να τα χαιρεσαι,με το καλο στο κλαρι τα κουκλακια σου :Jumping0046: 

''Δικαιωμ'' για το ασπρο :oopseyes:  ::  :Scared0016: 


Πλακα κανω :trash:  :Anim 45:  :Anim 55:

----------


## mparoyfas

είδες βγήκε!! η ευχή!!  #56 με το καλό στο κλαδί τους τώρα και αυτα.

----------


## oasis

μπραβο Λευτερη! ετοιμαζεται εξαιρετικη νεα γενια!!!

----------


## gordon

Να σου ζήσουν !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο σου με το καλο και υπολοιπα... πανεμορφα ειναι...

----------


## panos70

Ωραιοι πουλια Λευτερη να τα χαιρεσαι , πως το βγαλες το ασπρο ρε θυριο

----------


## δημητρα

να ειναι γερα και να ερθουν και αλλα

----------


## lefteris13

> Ωραιοι πουλια Λευτερη να τα χαιρεσαι , πως το βγαλες το ασπρο ρε θυριο


δεν ειναι 100% λευκο, εχει και πινελια σκουρα στο 1 φτερο..μανα εχει την ασπρογκρι των αρχικων φωτο..πατερα δεν ξερω στανταρ γιατι τη βατεψαν ολοι μιας και βγηκε δεκτικη πολυ :cool:  αλλα μαλλον κιτρινος ειναι ο πατερας για στα 4 ειχα 3 ανοιχτοχρωμα το 1 δυστυχως ηταν μικροτερο και δεν επιβιωσε τωρα λευκο ηταν κι αυτο ή κιτρινο δεν ξερω..

----------


## lefteris13

Τι ωραια που ναι εκει εξω..ωρα να βγω κι εγω στο κλαδι ..

----------


## mparoyfas

α! να και ο όμορφος της παρέας με την πινελια στο φτερο !!!! πολυ όμορφο!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Λευτέρη !!!   

Πολύ όμορφα όλα τα μικρά ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι για την εκτροφή σου.

----------


## johnrider

Αρσενικος

----------


## lefteris13

ενα αντιθετο του παραπανω λευκου, δηλαδη γκρι με λιγο λευκο κοιλια και ουρα και ενα παρδαλακι..

----------


## περος

καλημέρα εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους με πολλά καλά και γερά πουλιά.

----------


## VasilisM

Να τα χαίρεσαι Λευτέρη!!!!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφες φατσες να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Απλα τελεια πανεμορφα ειναι ολα να τα χαιρεσαι και να εχετε ολοι υγεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ελπιζω να εχεις βαλει στα κλουβια ματακια και σκορδα ε?

----------


## G.T

ομορφιες......

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη να τα χαιρεσαι και να βγουνε καλοι τραγουδιστες και τιμπραντομαμαδες !!!

----------


## panos70

Λευτερη να τα χαιρεσαι  πολυ ωραια πουλακια

----------


## lefteris13

> Λευτερη να τα χαιρεσαι και να βγουνε καλοι τραγουδιστες και τιμπραντομαμαδες !!!


αυτο εχει σημασια..η ομορφια αν δεν ειναι καλοι τραγουδιστες και σωστες μαμμαδες, δεν εχει καμια αξια..αλλωστε καναρινια φωνης εχουμε οχι χρωματος..οταν συνυπαρχει ομορφια και φωνη ειναι το τελειο, οταν υπαρχει μονο ομορφια χανεται το νοημα, αν υπαρχει φωνη τοτε ειμαστε μια χαρα και βαδιζουμε σε σωστα μονοπατια..

----------


## jk21

για ενα εκτροφεα καναρινιων φωνης με στοχους ,ετσι πρεπει να ειναι 

εμενα με ξερεις ... αρκουμε σε υγειη πουλια που θα γινουν καλοι γονεις ,ε και αν βγουνε και καλοι τραγουδιστες ακομα καλυτερα !

----------


## lefteris13

> για ενα εκτροφεα καναρινιων φωνης με στοχους ,ετσι πρεπει να ειναι 
> 
> εμενα με ξερεις ... αρκουμε σε υγειη πουλια που θα γινουν καλοι γονεις ,ε και αν βγουνε και καλοι τραγουδιστες ακομα καλυτερα !


ναι σωστος ο διαχωρισμος αυτος, αναλογα τι στοχους εχει ο καθενας, εγω αναφερθηκα σε αυτους που θελουν να ασχοληθουν πιο σοβαρα.

----------


## lefteris13

πεταξαμε, κουραστηκαμε και βολευτηκαμε..

----------


## nikolaslo

Λευτερη είσαι σιγουρος οτι εκει πηγε για βολευτει ή μήπως πηγε εκει να βγαλει φωτοτυπία τη φισα για να ειναι ετοιμο;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ για μπάλα με βαμβάκι θα το περνούσα  ... χαχαχαχα
Αστιεύομαι είναι ζουζούνι αυτό το μικρούλιιιι !!!

Να το χαίρεστε και να το δείτε γερό και δυνατό !!
 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## than

να τα χαίρεσαι και να είναι υγιή.πολύ όμορφο το λευκό

----------


## mparoyfas

κοιτα που ντύθηκε ο μορφονιός χα χαχα αυτο και τον Λαζαρο του Σεραφειμ τα εχω αγαπησει ενα τσικ παραπανω ωραια πουλια!

----------


## lefteris13

το μπαλκονυ επρεπε να πλυθει..και ολα τα πουλια κατεληξαν στο δωματιο μου..

----------


## petran

Με κατι επρεπε να ασχοληθεις,μηπως και ξεχασεις την* ΜΑΔΡΙΤΗ* ::  ::

----------


## lefteris13

''Ο μακρυλαίμης''

----------


## mrsoulis

λες να έχει περισσότερες φωνιτικές χορδές εκει μέσα;;;  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε 13 απογαλακτισμενα, 4 στο κλαδι και τα τελευταια 14 αυγα της σεζον σε 3 καναρες..

----------


## VasilisM

Μπράβο Λευτέρη τέλεια όλα!

----------


## amastro

> μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε 13 απογαλακτισμενα, 4 στο κλαδι και τα τελευταια 14 αυγα της σεζον σε 3 καναρες..


Τα νούμερα ακούγονται πάρα πολύ καλά. Αλλά και τα πουλάκια φαίνονται σούπερ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Λευτερη ! να σου ζησουν ολα και να γινουν καλοι τραγουδιστες ,μπαμπαδες και μανουλες !

----------


## CreCkotiels

όμορφα πρασινακιααα  :Love0001:  
Με το καλό να κελαηδήσουν και να γίνουν καλοί γονείς !!!
 :Innocent0006:

----------


## lefteris13

> Τα νούμερα ακούγονται πάρα πολύ καλά. Αλλά και τα πουλάκια φαίνονται σούπερ. Καλή συνέχεια.


ναι καλα πανε τωρα, 1η γεννα πηγε πολυ μετρια απο κει και περα εστρωσε το πραγμα ::  τα φροντιζω οσο μπορω περισσοτερο καθημερινα-καθαριοτητα κλπ για να λιγοστεψω οσο γινεται τη γκρινια μιας και ειναι στη βεραντα :Mad0007: 




> όμορφα πρασινακιααα  
> Με το καλό να κελαηδήσουν και να γίνουν καλοί γονείς !!!


εσυ Μαριε με τοση αγαπη για τα πρασινα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να γινεις τιμπραντας οπου κυριαρχει το χρωμα αυτο :Big Grin:

----------


## stefos

να τα χαιρεσαι λευτερη !

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Λευτερη ! να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mparoyfas

παρα πολυ ωραια ολα μπραβο φιλε!!!

----------


## poulis62

να τα χαίρεσε
μπάβο πολύ όμορφα

----------


## lefteris13

Τα μικρα σε φαση..σαλιαρισματος..

----------

